# iframe hinter flash



## nicw (7. Februar 2004)

Hi,

zur Erklärung, ich habe als oberste Ebene meiner HP ein Flash, welches transparent ist (da es u.a. durch seine Form den Hintergrund etwas verdecken soll). Hinter dem Flash liegt ein iframe. Flash und iframe liegen jeweils in einem eigenen div-Layer der Hauptseite. Jetzt möchte ich ein Kontaktformular in den iframe einbinden. Hyperlinks im iframe gehen problemlos anzuklicken, aber mit Textfeldern hat er sich schwer. Ich kann nicht einfach auf das Textfeld klicken, um es auszuwählen, ich muss mit der Maus versuchen genau auf den Rand des Textfeldes (bis der Mauscursor zu diesem Textcursor wird) zu gehen und dann draufzuklicken.
Ich habe versucht mittels Javascript und top.main.document.getElementByID("iframediv").zindex=5; den iframe nach vorn zu holen. Hat erstens nicht geklappt und soll zweitens auch nicht unbedingt sein (da ja dann der iframe das Flash wieder verdeckt). Ein Focussieren per Javascript bei onClick hat auch nicht geklappt. Übrigens arbeitet das Ganze ohne PHP.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich durch anklicken der Textfelder den Focus auf diese setzen kann, wie es auch normal sein soll, wäre super!

Ciao, Nico


----------



## patrickpaulsen (7. Februar 2004)

Also, sorry, aber mehr Probleme kann man sich wohl kaum machen!
Du benutzt also Iframes, Flash und Layer in einer HTML... und zusätzlich ist auch alles os verschachtelt, das du nicht mehr weisst wo vorne und hinten ist.

Als erstes würde ich mal den IFrame löschen, der vom Prinzip schon *piiieepp* ist und nur Probleme macht. Ausserdem benötigst du diesen ja garnicht, da du deine Formulare schließlich auch in das Flashmovie einbinden kannst.
Dann bleibt noch die Frage, ob du den Layer überhaupt brauchst, oder ob sich der nicht auch umgehen lässt.

Wenn du aus irgendwelchen Gründen das alles nicht machen kannst, solltest du vielleicht entwder auf FLash verzichten oder die Flashanimation um den IFrame herum bauen, auch wenn dies sich etwas schwer darstellen sollte.


----------

